# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Looking for advice on raising tads, the final check list

## AbranV

Good evening everyone!

I recently had a chance encounter with a dart frog breeder with tadpoles available. After a lot of thought, and a ton of research, I made the decision to go ahead and go for it. I realize that this probably isn't the smartest thing for a beginner to do, but I never claimed to be all that smart![emoji6] 

I'll be getting five R. Variabillis Southern tadpoles this Friday. They are about a month old, UE stock if I remember correctly, and are F3's. The breeder was found through dendroboard and has been vouched for by another member who has bought frogs from the breeder. 

I think I'm ready for the challenge, but would like to run everything by everyone here. Basically a final checklist before I actually bring them home.

I have all of the necessary items, food, almond leaves, blackwater extract etc.so I think I'm good there. 

There's a ton of information out there on how to raise tadpoles, different methods an such. Currently this how I have it set up, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT IF YOU SEE SOMETHING WRONG, better now than when then later right?

I have five plastic cups, with 4-6oz distilled water, java moss and duckweed. Indian almond leaves will be added once they arrive.

They are housed in a ten gallon tank that I use as a greenhouse. The temperature has been 71-75 inside the tank. The cups do not have lids, but the tank does.

Here's some pics...




Any suggestions? Different cups, less stuff in the water, and so on?

Thanks,
Abran



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Everything looks good. I would skip the duckweed though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AbranV

I switched things up a little bit. I decided that it was harder to disperse the plants I had in the 10 gallon greenhouse, than it was to dedicate a tank to the tadpoles.

I grabbed a 5.5 gallon and a small 7w heater for a betta bowl.  I bought from Petco. I then zip tied some pvc pipe to a little egg crate, dropped in the heater, add some h2o....and voilà tadpole nursery 2.0.  Nothing fancy, just a dedicated tadpole nursery tank.

It has seven cups, five for the tadpoles, two for temp. monitoring. Each cup has   with java moss, duckweed and Indian almond leaves. There is also a 32oz. Cup with blackwater extract and half an almond leaf. The larger cup will be used to top off or perform water changes to the tadpole cups.

 I've read that some people may have had some tads die do to the water temps being cooler than the tadpole cups causing some shock and losing tads. I figured a reservoir in the tank with the cups would be the most convenient.



One last thing. ,HEY BILL........
why would you need to take out the duck weed? Is it toxic or something?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

It's not toxic, but it's going to multiply so fast that you will probably find it to be very annoying, to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

You're doing a great job !
I agree with; Bill the duck weed will be annoying when doing water changes.
I use glass / not plastic.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## AbranV

> You're doing a great job !
> I agree with; Bill the duck weed will be annoying when doing water changes.
> I use glass / not plastic.


Thanks for the advice. I pulled the duckweed a few days ago, so no worries there. I would also prefer glass containers, but I've had a tough time finding the right ones. The ones I found were either too big, or there were not enough available. I originally thought I would be getting the tads lats weekend and I had to rush a bit. Turns out I'll have them on Saturday, I'll have a little more time to look.



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

I just use deli cups :-O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AbranV

I'll be getting my babies tomorrow morning! 

Bill & Lynn
Thanks for the help and suggestions with the tadpoles. I'm still freaking out a bit, but hopefully that will ease up once I get them home and in their tank.

There are a couple more quick questions that I forgot to ask.

Are there any red flags, odd behavior that I need to keep an eye out for while the tads are growing?

Also, after they are OOW, how long do I keep them in a grow out tank?


Thanks again for everything
-A





Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lynn

The periods for developing tads  and  oow ' care' varies  w species. ..... Some just seem to take forever ?

What might give you a better idea; I don't sell ranitomeya, tincs , or leucs until they are over > 3 months old.
Pumilio are older ---5-7 or I'll wait for calling and/or try to sex them. 

I keep them in the shoe in for the first week or 2, w visible water _puddling_ on the bottom (not a water dish) with a sprig of plant and leaf litter ( a leaf or 2)
The plant matter will add cover and be a place for the springs to hang out on.  The springs will swim.

When you witness them eating flies then transfer them to a modified situation or  slowly add other base 'stuff' into the shoe bin.
 ie another spring of plant, a little hut
I have become fond of orchid bark for the bottom. Obviously, the more stuff you add the more difficult it is to clean.
A piece of cocoa hut, cork bark or magnolia leaf works great--- they sit on top and pick the springs off  :Smile: 

There is really no 'right or wrong' way--- some people use WET paper towel for this entire period. 
I sell my offspring. 
I like to get them into an "enclosure" type setting as that is typically where they go when they leave a show. 
I want them be able to know *how* to find their food.

Personally, I keep all new acquisitions in a simple set-up for a while. 
1- to QT and be sure it's healthy
2- to be sure it's eating well
example: There have been times I have acquired a trio --- 2 may go into a permanent enclosure and one may have to be left in the QT longer.
You need to use your judgement. I recently got a trio of pumilio .... one stayed in QT and additional month or more.

I add the springs *day one* oow. 
When their tail is absorbed or even a little before --- I add the smallest dusted flies.
They'll eat. 

Review - age chart
Froglet:   < than 2 months
Juvenile: ~ 2-6 months
Sub adult: ~ 6-12 months
Adult: ~ > 12 months 

Oh  BTW - the reason I use glass containers 
1) I 'm afraid of chemicals leaching from the plastics ( just me  )
--- Billy knows I'm a worrywort
2) the sides of the glass get nice and slimy - then change the water not the container.

I use 4 and 8 oz mason jars , put the jars into the shoe bins  :Smile:  then cover w the bin lid 

If it's winter ( and temps need to be higher )  I heat with heat cables --- YES heat cables...I don't know what I would do without them.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## AbranV

> The periods for developing tads  and  oow ' care' varies  w species. ..... Some just seem to take forever ?
> 
> What might give you a better idea; I don't sell ranitomeya, tincs , or leucs until they are over > 3 months old.
> Pumilio are older ---5-7 or I'll wait for calling and/or try to sex them. 
> 
> I keep them in the shoe in for the first week or 2, w visible water _puddling_ on the bottom (not a water dish) with a sprig of plant and leaf litter ( a leaf or 2)
> The plant matter will add cover and be a place for the springs to hang out on.  The springs will swim.
> 
> When you witness them eating flies then transfer them to a modified situation or  slowly add other base 'stuff' into the shoe bin.
> ...


Lynn,

When you use the heat cable, do you put it inside under the substrate? Or under the tank/box?

Thanks

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

